# ASSERO becoming insolvent?



## Inspectorgadget (Sep 28, 2015)

It's been observed that Assero isn't paying their contractors or taking time to. Seems their behavior is following the same path as AMS, since most of the people running Assero are from AMS


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Anyone who went to work for this company at those prices was begging to get screwed anyway. :whistling2:


----------



## charge back (Dec 3, 2016)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Anyone who went to work for this company at those prices was begging to get screwed anyway. :whistling2:



I think you forgot about volume


----------



## GitRDone (May 13, 2016)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Anyone who went to work for this company at those prices was begging to get screwed anyway. :whistling2:


Unless you're going direct with some realtors and the like, there are no companies with "significantly" better prices. I still don't get how anyone pretends to believe otherwise.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GitRDone said:


> Unless you're going direct with some realtors and the like, there are no companies with "significantly" better prices. I still don't get how anyone pretends to believe otherwise.


Because we are out there doing the work every single day. 

Most companies pay Significantly better. Also don't they don't they do "package pricing"? We charge for every service we provide.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Yeah, they have an initial packaged price*



Craigslist Hack said:


> Because we are out there doing the work every single day.
> 
> Most companies pay Significantly better. Also don't they don't they do "package pricing"? We charge for every service we provide.



Similar to AMS, you can cherry pick them and make out OK. I did a few for them within a couple miles with no junk or very little. If I couldn't fit it in a few contractor bags or a small load on a pick-up, I told them I was too busy. There is always someone with poor math skills willing to do it for free, so they didn't give me any trouble over it. 



I did take about 40 routines from them and negotiated a little better pricing when they had no one to cover my area. I needed to fill in some areas, and it worked out for me, sort of OK. 

I bailed on them right after wint. season and all the $500 pre-approved plumbing repairs. Just because all I wanted were the grass cuts. Mostly 10-15 minute weed whacker or push mower stuff. 

They paid me every penny right on time, as agreed. 

Not an endorsement, but there is a way use them, they are not quite at the bottom of the barrel, at least not at the time. 

Of course, I was doing the pre-forclosure on most of them, and I was my own inspector for a while, that all helps. 

I am near 100% out of P&P and REO right now. But am into some rental turn-overs and repairs. It works well with my own rentals.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> Similar to AMS, you can cherry pick them and make out OK. I did a few for them within a couple miles with no junk or very little. If I couldn't fit it in a few contractor bags or a small load on a pick-up, I told them I was too busy. There is always someone with poor math skills willing to do it for free, so they didn't give me any trouble over it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha good for you man. You have been on here for a while and you are smarter than most contractors. 

These guys aren't getting better pricing because they aren't asking for it. I met with a contractor in Arizona last week for lunch. He was working off of other people's price sheets. 

I'm invoicing a job right now and I see things we aren't charging enough for.


----------



## MKM Landscaping (Sep 27, 2012)

I have been working for them about a year, I only do the JP Morgan work in my area for them, maybe an occasional Carrington when it works out on my run.

However the pay is getting slower and slower, I may be pulling the plug on them very soon. There JP Morgan work is very nice, no discount and so on, however there payment's are slow and now even slower.


----------



## USConsulting (Oct 31, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Because we are out there doing the work every single day.
> 
> Most companies pay Significantly better. Also don't they don't they do "package pricing"? We charge for every service we provide.



That is why, because of "package pricing. FNMA allowable for flat fee is around $2100 for a huge list of items. The contract is a lottery and you cant make it work. SG makes it work because they screw their vendors. The other companies such as Cyprexx has states with a lot of condos and one story houses on slab. With that scenario, there is a chance. The rest is just absolute BS with huge expectations and FNMA barking up their butt with scorecards and a demanding field staff. Most nationals don't bother going after it. Only the greedy companies go after the FNMA contract.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

USConsulting said:


> That is why, because of "package pricing. FNMA allowable for flat fee is around $2100 for a huge list of items. The contract is a lottery and you cant make it work. SG makes it work because they screw their vendors. The other companies such as Cyprexx has states with a lot of condos and one story houses on slab. With that scenario, there is a chance. The rest is just absolute BS with huge expectations and FNMA barking up their butt with scorecards and a demanding field staff. Most nationals don't bother going after it. Only the greedy companies go after the FNMA contract.


We get calls every year and when I hear Fannie Mae the call is over. I've yet to make any real money on a Fannie Mae job. They only pay $40.00 a cyd for debris when all of my other clients pay $50.00. Just one example of how they are an inferior proposition.


----------



## USConsulting (Oct 31, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> We get calls every year and when I hear Fannie Mae the call is over. I've yet to make any real money on a Fannie Mae job. They only pay $40.00 a cyd for debris when all of my other clients pay $50.00. Just one example of how they are an inferior proposition.


$40 a cyd is pre-foreclosure pricing only. The REO pricing is a flat fee of $2080 up to 100 cyds, correct safety hazards, initial cut, wint etc. Completely unrealistic.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

USConsulting said:


> $40 a cyd is pre-foreclosure pricing only. The REO pricing is a flat fee of $2080 up to 100 cyds, correct safety hazards, initial cut, wint etc. Completely unrealistic.



And I thought $40.00 a cyd was bad....:vs_rain:


----------



## carrion215 (Dec 6, 2016)

I could do some amazing things with $40 and $50 per cubic yard lol. Currently getting $27.50 with Safeguard...don't forget to subtract 25% from that awesome pricing. Point is guys I've been on this forum reading for a long time. I'm a small business owner and want to be as successful as possible but I need to know where do I go now? We're seasoned in all aspects of reo we do really good work and get it done quickly. Any advice would be great from anyone.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh man, who is going to start telling Carrion his first mistake in this business, I'm going to get some popcorn cuz this is going to get good😂😂


----------



## USConsulting (Oct 31, 2013)

carrion215 said:


> I could do some amazing things with $40 and $50 per cubic yard lol. Currently getting $27.50 with Safeguard...don't forget to subtract 25% from that awesome pricing. Point is guys I've been on this forum reading for a long time. I'm a small business owner and want to be as successful as possible but I need to know where do I go now? We're seasoned in all aspects of reo we do really good work and get it done quickly. Any advice would be great from anyone.


You need to be seasoned in running a business and know better to get out of that stupid situation. Why don't you just work for free? You are close enough.....


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

carrion215 said:


> I could do some amazing things with $40 and $50 per cubic yard lol. Currently getting $27.50 with Safeguard...don't forget to subtract 25% from that awesome pricing. Point is guys I've been on this forum reading for a long time. I'm a small business owner and want to be as successful as possible but I need to know where do I go now? We're seasoned in all aspects of reo we do really good work and get it done quickly. Any advice would be great from anyone.


It bums me out when I read posts like yours. Sounds like you are just a guy trying to make a buck and you fell into Safeguards web. Even if you can make money working for safeguard it's not worth the headache. 

As for what your next move is only you can answer that. No one here knows your market and skill set like you do. Good luck.


----------



## carrion215 (Dec 6, 2016)

Yeah been with them for a little while and like so many others here I never planned to stay, just to have it as a side to man business. But it is definitely a trap. I don't mind the work at all I actually love doing this and seeing the results after we trashout a house I know the problem is the Nationals who get 25% for being a middleman. I can even work with that, the problem is when they start with the little games. Can't help but wonder what they actually make per cyd while paying out $27.50.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## mikesbigtruck (Oct 31, 2016)

carrion215 said:


> I could do some amazing things with $40 and $50 per cubic yard lol. Currently getting $27.50 with Safeguard...don't forget to subtract 25% from that awesome pricing. Point is guys I've been on this forum reading for a long time. I'm a small business owner and want to be as successful as possible but I need to know where do I go now? We're seasoned in all aspects of reo we do really good work and get it done quickly. Any advice would be great from anyone.


I was pretty much in your position right before fall of last year. What opened my eyes was doing my research on what other companies were paying versus the ones I was doing work for at the time.

Take NFR for example, and I'm sure someone else will chime in about how company XYZ is better than them, but this is just for comparison purposes. They take a percentage based off of the HUD, FNMA, FMAC and VA allowables, about 25% or whatever you may have negotiated on. But take a look at what those allowables are and what you end up with even after that discount is taken. That $25 grass cut suddenly starts looking like exactly what it is, a steaming pile of :vs_poop::vs_poop:

Another thing to realize is that you're not restricted to just P&P type work. You own your business, not whoever is issuing you workorders that day. If you want to go become a sub for a company that builds decks or something, I say go for it (as long as you have those types of skills). At the end of the day, you're still gaining experience and making money to boot. I was lucky enough to come from a family of tradesmen so I got a lot of exposure and experience over the years in a lot of different areas and that's why this type of work appeals to me. It's always something different and I'm not stuck in a cubicle day in and day out anymore. 

But my point is, it's up to you to choose what work you take and who you're doing the work for. I personally go with who is paying decently and aren't awful to deal with. Yes, I'm actually saying it - I don't go with who pays the most. It's been my experience that those guys are the hardest to work for, unless the money makes the bull**** worth it, but it rarely does.

I hope this helps at least a little.


----------



## carrion215 (Dec 6, 2016)

mikesbigtruck said:


> I was pretty much in your position right before fall of last year. What opened my eyes was doing my research on what other companies were paying versus the ones I was doing work for at the time.
> 
> Take NFR for example, and I'm sure someone else will chime in about how company XYZ is better than them, but this is just for comparison purposes. They take a percentage based off of the HUD, FNMA, FMAC and VA allowables, about 25% or whatever you may have negotiated on. But take a look at what those allowables are and what you end up with even after that discount is taken. That $25 grass cut suddenly starts looking like exactly what it is, a steaming pile of :vs_poop::vs_poop:
> 
> ...


You're absolutely right and it's what I've been trying to do. When I first started I honestly though safeguard was the top paying because a regional subbed me out and "connected" me with SG. Once in I thought I had it made lol. I have a junk removal company so to get to do that so often sounded great. Now after so many trashouts and cut invoices I realize it's time for a change. I'm not looking to take the too spots but we do some pretty great work and it'd be nice to not have someone else tell me it's on worth $27.50 a cyd. I'm applying to all nationals now just to see what the pricing sheets look like but I know some are better than others.

Separate topic...I love this site. You guys are pretty great for giving out all the information some more than others but to me everything is useful.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

carrion215 said:


> You're absolutely right and it's what I've been trying to do. When I first started I honestly though safeguard was the top paying because a regional subbed me out and "connected" me with SG. Once in I thought I had it made lol. I have a junk removal company so to get to do that so often sounded great. Now after so many trashouts and cut invoices I realize it's time for a change. I'm not looking to take the too spots but we do some pretty great work and it'd be nice to not have someone else tell me it's on worth $27.50 a cyd. I'm applying to all nationals now just to see what the pricing sheets look like but I know some are better than others.
> 
> Separate topic...I love this site. You guys are pretty great for giving out all the information some more than others but to me everything is useful.


You are at the point where most end up going to another national until they get tired of that and go to another national. Save yourself the headache and skip this step.


----------



## carrion215 (Dec 6, 2016)

I'd love to skip the step lol nothing I'd like more actually. I'm trying just not sure how. I keep pretty good contact with the brokers I've worked with through SG but none will bite. I'm guessing due to the contracts they have set up. But yeah definitely trying to get ahead of the curve I'm behind lol. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## mikesbigtruck (Oct 31, 2016)

Craigslist Hack said:


> You are at the point where most end up going to another national until they get tired of that and go to another national. Save yourself the headache and skip this step.


I'm curious, what would you say the next step is after going through all of the nationals?

For me personally, I'm still set up with three nationals - one for servicing their rental properties, one for rehab only work and the last for any and all P&P type work. One thing I'm trying to do for this upcoming year is expand into other things like building modular type structures, think sheds, small cottages, etc. I also just got on Angieslist, which I'm hoping proves to be a good move. The reason I love P&P type work so much though is because I can't stand most people and there's no one to deal with at those job sites. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

mikesbigtruck said:


> I'm curious, what would you say the next step is after going through all of the nationals?
> 
> For me personally, I'm still set up with three nationals - one for servicing their rental properties, one for rehab only work and the last for any and all P&P type work. One thing I'm trying to do for this upcoming year is expand into other things like building modular type structures, think sheds, small cottages, etc. I also just got on Angieslist, which I'm hoping proves to be a good move. The reason I love P&P type work so much though is because I can't stand most people and there's no one to deal with at those job sites. :vs_laugh:


The people thing we have in common. Everything you just outlined is low price gets the work stuff. Anything you do that doesn't involve people will be bid and accepted based on numbers. You have to have people and emotion to create a profit margin.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Anyone have any updated info on ASSERO*

are they back to paying in time?


----------

